# I was thinking about posting a recipe thread!!



## AmericasBrave58

I love to look up some good recipes for folks to try. Let me know if you would like that.


----------



## Article 15

http://www.usmessageboard.com/food-and-wine/86985-the-usmb-cookbook.html


----------



## Mr. H.

I love to look up skirts. How about one of those threads.


----------



## AmericasBrave58

Real Cajun Recipes : : Katie's Chicken Cornbread Dressing


Real Cajun Recipes : : Grilled Chicken Pasta Salad



Real Cajun Recipes : : Cajun Seven (7) Steak



 Here are some sample recipe's for you to try.Let me know what you think.


----------



## AmericasBrave58

Article 15 said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/food-and-wine/86985-the-usmb-cookbook.html




 YEAH!!! I know you Jar heads have a big munch attack!!! my eldest brother is one of y'all.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Mr. H. said:


> I love to look up skirts. How about one of those threads.



I hear that behavior is not considered rude and crude if you cover up one eye.


----------



## Ringel05

Mr. H. said:


> I love to look up skirts. How about one of those threads.



It's ALL yours!


----------



## Ringel05

And here's another one for ya.


----------



## Mr. H.

I think I've just lost my appetite.


----------



## Ringel05

Mr. H. said:


> I think I've just lost my appetite.



Then my work here is done.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I got Nigella Lawson's 'Nigella Express' cookbook for Christmas.  I made these last night for dessert and damn, these things are _really good_.  

Glitzy Chocolate Puddings

Ingredients

4 oz bittersweet chocolate
1/2 cup soft butter
4 eggs
1 cup sugar
1/3 cup flour
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
pinch of salt

For the Glaze:
5 oz bittersweet chocolate
3 tablespoons butter
2 2.1-oz Butterfinger bars, broken into shards 

Directions

   1. Preheat the oven to 350°F.
   2. Break up the chocolate and melt it with the butter in a bowl in the microwave or over a double boiler. Once it's melted, sit the bowl on a cold surface so that the chocolate cools.
   3. Preferably in a freestanding mixer, beat the eggs and sugar until thick and pale and moussey, then gently fold in the flour, baking soda, and pinch of salt.
   4. Fold in the slightly cooled chocolate and butter mixture and then divide among 8 ramekins or custard cups. Put in the oven to bake for 25 minutes.
   5. Meanwhile, get on with the glaze by melting the chocolate and butter in a microwave (or double boiler), then whisk to form a smooth glossy mixture and spoon this over the cooked puddings.
   6. Decorate with Butterfinger rubble: I just put the bars in a freezer bag, set to with a rolling pin, and strew over the top.

Yield: 8 servings

Glitzy Chocolate Pudding Recipe | Food | Disney Family.com


----------



## Big Black Dog

Zoom-boing said:


> I got Nigella Lawson's 'Nigella Express' cookbook for Christmas.  I made these last night for dessert and damn, these things are _really good_.
> 
> Glitzy Chocolate Puddings
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 4 oz bittersweet chocolate
> 1/2 cup soft butter
> 4 eggs
> 1 cup sugar
> 1/3 cup flour
> 1/4 teaspoon baking soda
> pinch of salt
> 
> For the Glaze:
> 5 oz bittersweet chocolate
> 3 tablespoons butter
> 2 2.1-oz Butterfinger bars, broken into shards
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. Preheat the oven to 350°F.
> 2. Break up the chocolate and melt it with the butter in a bowl in the microwave or over a double boiler. Once it's melted, sit the bowl on a cold surface so that the chocolate cools.
> 3. Preferably in a freestanding mixer, beat the eggs and sugar until thick and pale and moussey, then gently fold in the flour, baking soda, and pinch of salt.
> 4. Fold in the slightly cooled chocolate and butter mixture and then divide among 8 ramekins or custard cups. Put in the oven to bake for 25 minutes.
> 5. Meanwhile, get on with the glaze by melting the chocolate and butter in a microwave (or double boiler), then whisk to form a smooth glossy mixture and spoon this over the cooked puddings.
> 6. Decorate with Butterfinger rubble: I just put the bars in a freezer bag, set to with a rolling pin, and strew over the top.
> 
> Yield: 8 servings
> 
> Glitzy Chocolate Pudding Recipe | Food | Disney Family.com



This sounds really really good.  I'm going to whine all day tomorrow until I can talk Mrs. BBD into making this.  Hope my whining isn't in vane.  I hate to waste good whining.


----------



## Mr. H.

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've just lost my appetite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my work here is done.
Click to expand...


Send me the bill. I insist.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Big Black Dog said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got Nigella Lawson's 'Nigella Express' cookbook for Christmas.  I made these last night for dessert and damn, these things are _really good_.
> 
> Glitzy Chocolate Puddings
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 4 oz bittersweet chocolate
> 1/2 cup soft butter
> 4 eggs
> 1 cup sugar
> 1/3 cup flour
> 1/4 teaspoon baking soda
> pinch of salt
> 
> For the Glaze:
> 5 oz bittersweet chocolate
> 3 tablespoons butter
> 2 2.1-oz Butterfinger bars, broken into shards
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. Preheat the oven to 350°F.
> 2. Break up the chocolate and melt it with the butter in a bowl in the microwave or over a double boiler. Once it's melted, sit the bowl on a cold surface so that the chocolate cools.
> 3. Preferably in a freestanding mixer, beat the eggs and sugar until thick and pale and moussey, then gently fold in the flour, baking soda, and pinch of salt.
> 4. Fold in the slightly cooled chocolate and butter mixture and then divide among 8 ramekins or custard cups. Put in the oven to bake for 25 minutes.
> 5. Meanwhile, get on with the glaze by melting the chocolate and butter in a microwave (or double boiler), then whisk to form a smooth glossy mixture and spoon this over the cooked puddings.
> 6. Decorate with Butterfinger rubble: I just put the bars in a freezer bag, set to with a rolling pin, and strew over the top.
> 
> Yield: 8 servings
> 
> Glitzy Chocolate Pudding Recipe | Food | Disney Family.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds really really good.  I'm going to whine all day tomorrow until I can talk Mrs. BBD into making this.  Hope my whining isn't in vane.  I hate to waste good whining.
Click to expand...


They're really easy to make, too.  If you don't have ramekins use pyrex custard cups.  I used Ghiradelli chocolate just from the grocery store, baking aisle, and I only used one butterfinger..  If you go to the link there's a pic and some witty words by Nigella.


----------



## Shadow

*Indian Corn Casserole*


3 eggs well beaten
1/4 C flour
2 TBSP sugar
2 C shredded cheese (any)
2 Cans whole kernel corn,drained
10 slices bacon (crumbled)

In large bowl, combine eggs,flour,sugar.  Beat well.  Add cheese and corn and 3/4 of the bacon (mix).  Pour into 10 x 6 x 1/12 inch baking dish.  Sprinkle remaining bacon on top.  Bake at 375 for 30 min..or until done.


----------



## Shadow

*Cream Cheese Roll Ups*

1 large container cream cheese
1 8 oz can chopped green chile
12 flour tortillas
1/4 tsp garlic powder
Salt (to taste)

In a bowl, mix cream cheese,chile,garlic and salt. Spread mixture on a tortilla (as thin or thick as you like).  Roll tortillas and cut into 1/2 inch thick pieces..repeat with remaining tortillas.


----------



## Annie

Shadow said:


> *Indian Corn Casserole*
> 
> 
> 3 eggs well beaten
> 1/4 C flour
> 2 TBSP sugar
> 2 C shredded cheese (any)
> 2 Cans whole kernel corn,drained
> 10 slices bacon (crumbled)
> 
> In large bowl, combine eggs,flour,sugar.  Beat well.  Add cheese and corn and 3/4 of the bacon (mix).  Pour into 10 x 6 x 1/12 inch baking dish.  Sprinkle remaining bacon on top.  Bake at 375 for 30 min..or until done.



Oh, that sounds so good.


----------



## Shadow

It is and it's easy to make,especially during the week when you don't have as much free time. 

Good for potlucks also BTW.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I call it "That mushroom thing". My wife and I made it up back when every penny counted.

Ingredients:

2 packages of baby bella sliced mushrooms.
1 onion
1 pint of heavy whipping cream
1 tablespoon of butter.
1 teaspoon of garlic salt
3 cups of rice.

1. Make a pot of rice.
2. Slice the onion as fine as you like, throw in skillet and let it brown off with the butter.
3. Add the baby bella's to the saucepan. 
4. Saute the whole thing for about 15 minutes on low heat.
5. Add the heavy whipping cream and continue to let simmer for about 10 minutes on low heat.
6. Flavor with Garlic salt.
7. Turn off heat, ladle your desired amount of the concoction over your bowl of rice and enjoy.

Whole meal costs less than 10 bucks, and would feed a large family.


----------



## AmericasBrave58

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to look up skirts. How about one of those threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ALL yours!
Click to expand...


 You need to shave your legs a bit!!! don't you think so?


----------

